# Resigning through Workday



## Dream Baby

I am thinking of quitting soon and plan to use up all my vacation, sick days, etc. beforehand.

I realize that there is a place in Workday that you go and resign. 

However since I am just a TM not a TL is there any point in doing that way.

I have the impression that once I do that it will just sit there until either HR or my TL looks at it.

Thoughts?


----------



## JAShands

Anyone who is resigning should do so in Workday. That’s how all voluntary terminations are processed. And it goes to the Leaders (not sure which - whether it’s all or yours specifically) but as an HRE I do not receive any. And it doesn’t just sit there, it starts the chain of events for your departure in the system. There are a few forms that will populate upon your termination. 

I would suggest getting vacation approved to collect your payout first if you aren’t in a payout state.


----------



## Llamanatee

You have to resign through workday.
I did it at home on loa, didn't even have to talk to anyone.  Our HR assistant messaged me when she got it and told me I wouldn't be scheduled those last two weeks, put in my 2 hours of vacation pay, and it was done. 

I actually prefer it that way than the old school method.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Go on Workday.
Go to your profile.
Go to the 3 dots in the upper right corner.
Click "job change"
Click "resign"


----------



## soyaxo

Definitely get your vacation paid out. I didn't and I regret it. I never saw that unused money again.  It will send an urgent alert to your leaders. By the time I told my leader when I resigned, (30 minutes had only passed), he already knew.


----------



## Dream Baby

Thanks everyone.

I intend to use my vacation, sick pay, etc. since I don't want to lose it.


----------

